# Bulloch County Birds



## jclmossyoak (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone else hunting birds in Bulloch Co.? Killed one bird (10'' beard, 1 1/8 spurs, 23lbs.) on opening day, worked a few more good birds.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Apr 7, 2005)

*how  bout it*

10-4 i hunt bulloch and jenkins birds are hushed in jenkins and the north side of bulloch real henned up !!! where did u kill ure bird in bulloch???


----------



## Boyd Green (Apr 8, 2005)

*I hunt the Bulloch/Evans line*

I have only hunted saturdays and have heard and seen nothing.  The weather has been tough the last two weekends though.  

I hope tomorrow will be a lot better.  I hope to call in my buddies first turkey.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Apr 10, 2005)

*limited out in jenkins*

ive killed 3 in jenkins good mature gobblers all were killed in the rain and all were killed on a friday. birds didnt gobble one i killed i was able to flush the hens he came around the corner to my callin since i managed to flush the hens without him knowing, the other two i killed this past friday in the rain they came in struttin with no hens shot the strutter( which was the smaller of the two)  at 22 yds and the bigger tom flying at 65 yds . 1st bird had a 10 1/2 '' beard the second (strutter) 9'' beard 7/8'' spur and the 3rd bird (flying) 1 1/8'' spurs 11'' beard. anyone else done any good im going in the mornin , are they gobblin yet i havent got on a gobblin bird all year long , tomm mornin im goin to call one in for my dad!!! good luck to all of yall
                                                ' struttin


----------

